# "Thomas" engine



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

The Favorite Spot retailer on E-Bay has Thomas sets for sale he says least expensive on the web and from what I have seen he is if you are interested he has 10 of them for sale at $180.00. Check it out!!! The Regal 

thefavoritespot

BACHMANN THOMAS THE TANK G SCALE TRAIN SET 90068 - eBay (item 350289646566 end time Dec-09-09 08:58:22 PST)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If anybody is near North West Pa, Kraynak's Garden Center in Hermitage, Pa had about 5 of the new Thomas sets today (Dec 6) marked at $199.99... PLUS a sign that said all trains were 10% off.... Beats $250 (or even $180 plus $25 shipping) on feebay. -- Take a tour of their "Christmas Tree Lane", while you're there. 

No, I didn't buy any. No, I don't have $25 for gas to go back to get you one, either. I DID get some horses, and some Just Plain Folks figures on sale (horses were in the Amish toy sets at 3 for $7.99 with the implements - also usable with a few mods, the JPF on sale for $3.99ea)


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

i know a place where they are $167.21


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, how about the other new set coming out?? Can't remember what its called.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Gary Lantz on 11 Dec 2009 01:26 AM 
i know a place where they are $167.21 
Gary they are showing $187 on the website? sub $170 is an Amazing Price!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
When are you expecting the Percy set?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RLD has the Percy sets in stock.....


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

they have both been in since the end of november. there is strong stock on the thomas sets but i only have a few percy sets left and i have not received my full order of them yet. i have to wait on giving you club discount on percy until i get my full load


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, sent you an e-mail PE.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Garys e-mails may not be getting through. May have to call tomorrow.


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

i just replied to your e-mail marty. these are the two weeks of the year that we dont shut the coffee pot off so i havent been in front of a puter much. its 4:16 am and i am just getting to sit down for a minute.


----------

